# Graco 395 FinishPro II



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Few weeks ago I upgraded my older 395 FinishPro to FinishPro II.
Yesterday I installed the Flat tip conversion kit on it, and it didn't work for me I must be doing something wrong. Do I need to thin the paint?
I normally use the RAC X FFT SwitchTip and it work fine the only problem is I have to keep cleaning the tip and guard at all time.
Any idea how to set up the Flat tip conversion kit?
Thanks in advance.
Dan.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I always thin my paint a little for woodwork regardless of the sprayer I am using.

What were you spraying?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks ReNt A PaInTeR!
Do you have the same machine?
I used cover stain oil primer I thin the primer, later I used the Advance with out thinning didn't work too the flat tip size was 309.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks ReNt A PaInTeR!
> Do you have the same machine?
> I used cover stain oil primer I thin the primer, later I used the Advance with out thinning didn't work too the flat tip size was 309.


No. I have used the first version and a Kremlin. I thinned my paint as I normally do with a regular 395 and it was fine.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks ReNt A PaInTeR!
> Do you have the same machine?
> I used cover stain oil primer I thin the primer, later I used the Advance with out thinning didn't work too the flat tip size was 309.


I would've used a regular 395 with a contractor gun and fine finish tip If I was spraying coverstain. But that's just me.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks ReNt A PaInTeR, the flat tip was spraying like the FFT when is on reverse even when i used the BM Advance I can't figure it out.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

flat tips are old news. the current fine finish tips will work much better


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

mr.fixit said:


> flat tips are old news. the current fine finish tips will work much better


Thanks for your reply.
Are you talking about the FFT mr.fixit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> flat tips are old news. the current fine finish tips will work much better


He was talking about the flat fine finish tips for the new G40 spray gun I believe.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> He was talking about the flat fine finish tips for the new G40 spray gun I believe.


Yep!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you sure they are installed the right way? Can't see why they would spray like the reverse clean out side of a RAC x.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> Are you sure they are installed the right way? Can't see why they would spray like the reverse clean out side of a RAC x.


straight_lines!
I follow the direction that came with the conversion kit.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why you're having the problem. Maybe try to PM Schmidt, cuz he just bought his FP2 last year. Also, Vermont Painter knows about as much as anyone when it comes to those machines, maybe PM him also. I think Iowa Painter has at least one YouTube video which might help. Pretty sure he was spraying un-thinned SW PC, (although if I were you, I'd reduce the Advance 10-15%). Try taking the flat tip assembly back off, running hot water through it and the diffuser, then re-install. 

The gumming up of the housings when using the Rac on the G 40 seems to be a common complaint. Might be worth having an extra housing in a bucket of water & Krud Kutter nearby so you can switch out as needed. If you spray WD40 on the housing before you begin, the paint build-up wipes off much more easily with a rag.

Good luck and let us know if you learn something new. I'm about to buy the PF2 and could use all the info I could get.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks stelzerpaintinginc.
I called my SW rep. and he called the Graco rep. they going to meet with me on Tuesday to see what is going on, I will let you know. Other than this the sprayer is really good I get use to the FFT tip Just wanted to go with easier set up we shall see hopefully for the better.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Just a quick derail. Are guys thinning Advance with water?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> Just a quick derail. Are guys thinning Advance with water?


I normally don't thin Advance when spraying with the 395 only when using HVLP Turbine I do use water.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I used my original fine finish pro with conversion tip with acrylic semi gloss flat tip and it worked great. I always thin a little with water or dynoflow. The gun wouldn't work at all until I switched actually. A bloody mess with reg fine finish tips. I believe im using a 309 as well. The machine is now having priming issues and is back to shop however! I have to say I'm impressed with the nice finish I get with flat conversion tip but this machine has been a headache!


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

How much do you thin advance for hvlp spray?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

williamh51272 said:


> How much do you thin advance for hvlp spray?


To be honest I haven't sprayed Advance with the HVLP for over 2 years I use my Titan 440 Multi Finish or the 395 finish pro I think it was about 20% I only spray WB lacquer with HVLP and love it great machine.


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Premier. I usually use my hvlp for just clear finishes and recently used Kem Aqua water base laquer which was an awesome finish . I'm not a Sherwin williams guy but that is an awesome product


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I've never sprayed advance either .. Aura I have and didn't like the way it sprayed. Even though I love aura by hand. I've heard advance needs a long cure time .. Easy to run, so I havnt tried spraying it yet. Plus my contractors are too cheap!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Advance sprays great. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Good morning!
We fund out what was the problem the Flat tip that came with the sprayer was damage After trying few different think we tried new tip and it work like a charm.
What a different between the FFT tip and the Flat tip no clogging what so ever.
Thanks everyone for all the help.
Dan.


----------

